# Mobile site on desktop?



## ugly.|.face (Dec 20, 2013)

Keep getting the mobile CR site on my desktop!

Doesn't work when I click on the 'desktop' button on the bottom of the page...

But who knows, my desktop might as well be the most un-mobile-mobile device in the world...


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2013)

Same here.


----------

